# World Cup 2010 Thread



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 11, 2010)

OK, so it's exactly 1 month until the start of the World Cup, which will turn me into an insufferable obsessive soccer fan, tolerable only to other aficionados of the Beautiful Game. And even some of them will inch away from me in public. But thank heavens for the internet. I'll be posting pretty frequently. Feel free to comment, argue, support your team, etc.

Know nothing about soccer or the World Cup, but vaguely interested? Ask questions, I'm happy to explain, or steer you towards the games most worth watching for a novice. Except if you're rooting for Germany. Then you are dead to me. 

Can't wait until June 11th!!!


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2010)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> OK, so it's exactly 1 month until the start of the World Cup, which will turn me into an insufferable obsessive soccer fan, tolerable only to other aficionados of the Beautiful Game. And even some of them will inch away from me in public. But thank heavens for the internet. I'll be posting pretty frequently. Feel free to comment, argue, support your team, etc.
> 
> Know nothing about soccer or the World Cup, but vaguely interested? Ask questions, I'm happy to explain, or steer you towards the games most worth watching for a novice. Except if you're rooting for Germany. Then you are dead to me.
> 
> Can't wait until June 11th!!!



Stoked! 

And I still have residual love for the Dutch left over from Beijing. No love for Germany though.


----------



## Proner (May 11, 2010)

Sure I'm impatient too! And "Go France!", we have great players the only thing they need is to create a team spirit, if they manage to get it they could do a very good world cup.

By the way why so much anger on Germany?


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2010)

Proner said:


> Sure I'm impatient too! And "Go France!", we have great players the only thing they need is to create a team spirit, if they manage to get it they could do a very good world cup.
> 
> By the way why so much anger on Germany?



You've got a hard first round, sir. Probably the second most competitive group.


----------



## Proner (May 11, 2010)

Ashley said:


> You've got a hard first round, sir. Probably the most competitive group.



Yes and as the French team don't play very well it will be hard. I mean we have very great player but not able to play at their top in the national team so we will see...
But for me the real "death group" is the G one with Brasil, Portugal and Côte d'Ivoire and North Corea.


----------



## MattB (May 11, 2010)

Cool! A World Cup thread!

I'm an England supporter, and always have been since Canada hasn't been in the World Cup since '86. I don't get it. Soccer is huge up here. Everyone played it when I was a kid, and it seems like kids still do, but we just plain suck at it...

On another note, in regards to the Germany comments, when I was growing up we used to get German games on our PBS station on weekends so I grew up watching German soccer more than anything...to this day I never really know why they played it...Weird.


----------



## Red (May 11, 2010)

I will chime in and say yes, I'm vaguely interested. I have never actually been to a football match but I do like to watch England play during the world cup, usually down the pub as I like the atmosphere. There's something very comforting about being in a 'united' environment, it's nice to feel involved and it's always fun to shout 'Rooooooooooney' at the top of my lungs! 

I'm rooting for an England - Spain final, someone will end up sleeping in the living room that night


----------



## Proner (May 11, 2010)

Great avatar MattB, Chelsea made an awesome season and break the cliché that Chelsea is just a rough defensive team and when you have players like Drogba, Malouda, Anelka, Lampard, Kalou at their best you could be sure that they will score an avalanche of goals!

By the way I would like see Côte d'Ivoire pass the first tour as they play a real attractive game and they have an amazing player with Drogba. But sadly they are in a very competitive group.


----------



## MattB (May 11, 2010)

Proner said:


> Great avatar MattB, Chelsea made an awesome season and break the cliché that Chelsea is just a rough defensive team and when you have players like *Drogba, Malouda, Anelka, Lampard, Kalou at their best you could be sure that they will score an avalanche of goals*!
> 
> By the way I would like see Côte d'Ivoire pass the first tour as they play a real attractive game and they have an amazing player with Drogba. But sadly they are in a very competitive group.



Avalanche of goals is right! 8-0 in the last game against a team that had beaten them before...

Back on topic though, just heard that van Nistelrooy was left off of Holland, and no Ronaldinho for Brazil...


----------



## rellis10 (May 11, 2010)

ENGLAND!

It's been 44 years but we're going to do it this time. USA, Algeria, Slovenia....pretty straight forward group but we generally choke around the quarters/semis, lets hope we manage to get some momentum going before that.

Even though i really REALLY want my country to win the whole thing i dont have anything against the USA team, i think they could spring a surprise and creep up on teams. And also the Dutch, they deserve to do well in a tournament as they're perenial underachievers like us.


----------



## Proner (May 11, 2010)

MattB said:


> Back on topic though, just heard that van Nistelrooy was left off of Holland, and no Ronaldinho for Brazil...



For Van Nistelrooy he's nearly 34 and was injured for a long time this year so it's not really a surprise and Holland still have valuable offensive players with Kuyt, van Persie, Huntelaar or Robben.

Concerning Brazil I don't really what to think about the Dunga's list, no Ronaldinho, no Diego and no Pato who are three very great players... well it's still Brazil and it still one of the favorites but I didn't expect this list.


----------



## rellis10 (May 11, 2010)

Proner said:


> Concerning Brazil I don't really what to think about the Dunga's list, no Ronaldinho, no Diego and no Pato who are three very great players... well it's still Brazil and it still one of the favorites but I didn't expect this list.



Not that i'm an expert, but i dont think Brazil and Argentina are going to do well this time. Brazil seem to be falling away from their quality from a few years ago and Argentina have been very inconsistent in qualifying perhaps because Maradona is just not a great manager.


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2010)

I'm not really a huge fan of the US team, but I am sad for Charlie Davies. Poor kid has worked so hard to get back on the field.


----------



## Proner (May 11, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Not that i'm an expert, but i dont think Brazil and Argentina are going to do well this time. Brazil seem to be falling away from their quality from a few years ago and Argentina have been very inconsistent in qualifying perhaps because Maradona is just not a great manager.



The issue for me is that Dunga is obsessed as making Brazil a strong defensive team which is not the spirit of brazilian game, so I'm not very optimist too.

True for Maradona he's not a good manager, he's only here to give win spirit to the players and that don't seems to work very well, the other issue is that Messi don't play at his best with national team.



Ashley said:


> I'm not really a huge fan of the US team, but I am sad for Charlie Davies. Poor kid has worked so hard to get back on the field.



Me too! When I heard about his accident I was so schocked, the fact he could play so soon after that is a big proof of his determination.


----------



## Agent 007 (May 11, 2010)

Ashley said:


> And I still have residual love for the Dutch left over



Why thank you, Ash! :blush::wubu:


Personally I'm not much of a soccer person, but I'll be rooting for my own country. On the other I don't really think the Netherlands will make it to the first place, the best we ever did was second place in the 1970's (two time). I kind of hope England will win; they deserve it after 44 years.

I'm also a fan of Van der Sar and there were some rumours going on about whether or not he would go to South Africa, but I understand that he's not going after all. Kind of a pity because he's such a good goalkeeper.


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl (May 11, 2010)

I'm definitely interested in World Cup! My DH is from England, so this first round, heck, first game, should be interesting. We haven't decided how we're watching The Game, at home, at a pub/bar, or at a party. Even though my DH isn't a rabid football fan, growing up in England, you can't help but follow football. I still haven't committed to which team to root for, maybe by the second round (I know, I know! Fair weather fan! Arrghhh!).


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Why thank you, Ash! :blush::wubu:
> 
> 
> Personally I'm not much of a soccer person, but I'll be rooting for my own country. On the other I don't really think the Netherlands will make it to the first place, the best we ever did was second place in the 1970's (two time). I kind of hope England will win; they deserve it after 44 years.



Haha. You're welcome!

I won't say that the Dutch won't win the Cup, but it is pretty unlikely. My brother is pulling for Brazil, as he always does, but I think I'm behind Spain. I'm pretty fickle, though, so I'll probably change my mind as we go.


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2010)

Definitely interested in the World Cup. I'm really looking forward to it, even though I'll likely miss out on a lot of it. 

Dutch and U.S. fan here... U.S. 'cuz hey, home team, and Dutch because my grandmother's second husband (who got me into soccer in the first place) was from the Netherlands and would always root for them.


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2010)

Just have to say that my soccer husband Mr. MuleVariations is going to be very happy when he comes back to this thread.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 11, 2010)

I'll give you guys fair warning that the World Cup brings out my sports rage just a few notches shy of a Bruins Canadiens game. Anyway, I can't wait to cheer my country on in crushing the expectations of the most wildly overrated team in the world.

Also wouldn't mind if a certain greasy diving Portuguese prick shattered his foot.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 11, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Just have to say that my soccer husband Mr. MuleVariations is going to be very happy when he comes back to this thread.



Very, very happy, my soccer-ball shaped betrothed. 

So many great comments! Where to start?

-Glad to find so many Dutch supporters. I think they will do well as always, but will probably lose in the Semifinals when Van Persie and Snijder are both sent for fighting...each other. :doh: In all seriousness I fear they have not yet corrected what doomed them in the European Championship -their lack of defense. They had all the offense in the world, but an organized, tactical team could break down their back 4 too easily. 

-Dunga is doing as a manager exactly what he did as a player - building a brick wall around the Brazilian goal. This is the biggest Brazilian team I can remember, with Julio Cesar, Maicon, Lucio, Luis Fabiano. Even Kaka, their playmaker, is what 6'2"? I think they will be really hard to beat, though less fun to watch than they've been since...1994, when Dunga played, and they lifted the cup. Brazil and Ivory Coast come out of that group, in my opinion.

- I too feel badly for Charlie Davies. It's amazing he's even alive, it's a great story. But the manager had to do it, I think. With him out, I think the U.S. should only take 2 forwards: Altidore and maybe Johnson. Stock the team with midfielders and play a 4-5-1. Taking the other potential strikers is just a waste of bench space.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 11, 2010)

Proner said:


> Sure I'm impatient too! And "Go France!", we have great players the only thing they need is to create a team spirit, if they manage to get it they could do a very good world cup.
> 
> By the way why so much anger on Germany?



Just like Argentina, France has very good players, but a bad manager. Personally, I think France have not yet figured out how to play without Zidane, who simply ran everything, and Domenech is NOT the man to show them how. I'm not rooting against them, but 50/50 that they go out in the first round.


Why hatred for Germany? Because it's fun!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 11, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> ENGLAND!
> 
> It's been 44 years but we're going to do it this time. USA, Algeria, Slovenia....pretty straight forward group but we generally choke around the quarters/semis, lets hope we manage to get some momentum going before that.
> 
> Even though i really REALLY want my country to win the whole thing i dont have anything against the USA team, i think they could spring a surprise and creep up on teams. And also the Dutch, they deserve to do well in a tournament as they're perenial underachievers like us.



It would be nice if England did well. Steven Gerrard is my favourite player, and I'm hoping Capello figures out how to use him and Lampard together, or has the balls to sit a good player in favor of a team system, which was Erikson and McLaren's big failing. Rooney is unstoppable at the moment, but goalkeeper and an injury prone central and right defense worry me...


----------



## mejix (May 11, 2010)

my strategy is very simple. this year i'll use my vacation/furlough days to watch the whole damned thing and get plastered pretty much every day. 

not sure where my allegiances will be. i like brazil but enough is enough. how will spain screw up this time? i will root for the u.s. of course but i don't think we'll get very far. hope i am wrong.


----------



## rellis10 (May 11, 2010)

mejix said:


> not sure where my allegiances will be. i like brazil but enough is enough. how will spain screw up this time? i will root for the u.s. of course but i don't think we'll get very far. hope i am wrong.



Spain won the European Championship last time, they have a very good squad and are in good form. i think they may finally have got the monkey off their back and will go far in this competition...if not win.


----------



## ladle (May 11, 2010)

Pffffft
We all know New Zealand will probably win it....


----------



## mango (May 12, 2010)

*Go Aussies!

Our list isn't as strong as 4 years ago so I don't know if we can go as far as we did in Germany (came 2nd in our group and then got knocked out in a quarter-final / controversial late free goal kick /dive to Italy who went on to win the whole thing).

The group C England v USA match looks like an interesting contest. :happy:

Australia drew a pretty rough group with Germany in group D but we may be able to snag 2nd spot (over Ghana & Serbia)

I think Group G is this year's 'group of death' with Brazil, Ivory Coast, Korea & Portugal, no?

Of course we all know that if Australia does meet England in a knockout final, we will thrash them like we do in every other sport... can anyone say 'football lesson'??  
> It could happen with the runner's up of group D playing the winner of group C (England? USA?)

I found all the info on the dates & groups etc here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_World_Cup

Hopefully in this years tournament final, the leading goalkicker won't be put off when the opposition calls his mother a terrorist. Zidane Psych'd!! :doh:


*


----------



## rellis10 (May 12, 2010)

I fear for Australia this time around. Germany will most probably take the top spot but i wouldnt count out Serbia quite so much. They finished top of their qualification group if i remember correctly and are one of the dark horses in the tournament this year.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 12, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I fear for Australia this time around. Germany will most probably take the top spot but i wouldnt count out Serbia quite so much. They finished top of their qualification group if i remember correctly and are one of the dark horses in the tournament this year.



Germany somehow always manages to take the top spot, don't they? As for the 2nd spot, I give it to Ghana, although if Essien is still hurt, that changes things quite a bit...


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 13, 2010)

How the HELL do you leave Javier Zanetti off of Argentina! The captain of Inter Milan (who are about to lift the Champions League Trophy) - a versatile defender with loads of experience in Serie A and multiple World Cups, and a man who can run all day long going into a World Cup where altitude will make fatigue a big factor?! Heinze has a place, and Zanetti and Cambiasso do not!




Wow.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 16, 2010)

i will be working in the states when the world cup is on!! gutted i will miss alot of games but im irish and there is only one team i will be supporting:


----------



## MattB (May 17, 2010)

Ballack is out, hurt his ankle in the FA Cup final on the weekend...


----------



## NoWayOut (May 17, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> ENGLAND!
> 
> It's been 44 years but we're going to do it this time. USA, Algeria, Slovenia....pretty straight forward group but we generally choke around the quarters/semis, lets hope we manage to get some momentum going before that.
> 
> Even though i really REALLY want my country to win the whole thing i dont have anything against the USA team, i think they could spring a surprise and creep up on teams. And also the Dutch, they deserve to do well in a tournament as they're perenial underachievers like us.



Don't sleep on Slovenia, they're a royal pain to play against. That's hardly an easy game.

My Slovaks don't have a chance to win the Cup, but we might be able to make it out of our group. We're going to beat New Zealand and lose to Italy, so we just have to beat Paraguay to do it. It's possible. 

Then we get whipped by the Dutch in Round 2, but I will take it.


----------



## NoWayOut (May 17, 2010)

Proner said:


> The issue for me is that Dunga is obsessed as making Brazil a strong defensive team which is not the spirit of brazilian game, so I'm not very optimist too.



I don't know, Brazil still seems dominant even with Dunga preaching defense, and defense is what cost them last time against France.


----------



## qwertyman173 (May 17, 2010)

I think it will be very difficult to call. Who would've thought Italy would have won the last one?

Brazil and Argentina aren't as strong as they used to be, as are France. I can't really see Italy pulling it off again. Spain maybe? And as any Englishman knows, you can never write of the Germans.... 

Or maybe... Just maybe.... Ing-ger-laahnd!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 17, 2010)

Matt B mentioned this earlier, but it was announced today that Michael Ballack will miss the World Cup for Germany, injured in the FA cup final over the weekend. 

Conspiracy theorists will note that he was injured by a member of Ghana's national team, one of Germany's first round opponents. As a Ghanaian, I prefer not to believe it, but watching the video, it looks to me like there was intent on the foul. They did have a scrap just before the foul, in which Ballack may or may not have slapped him, so maybe he was just trying to hurt him, not take him out of the tournament...

Watch here for yourself and judge. 

The irony is that Ghana may also not have their lynchpin midfielder Michael Essien, who also plays for Chelsea. Thankfully, only a few other world class players are fighting the fitness battle at the moment - Gallas of France and Fabregas for Spain come to mind. (Iniesta finally came back as a late sub over the weekend) Any others?


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 26, 2010)

Just announced a few minutes ago -

Goalkeepers: Howard, Hahnemann, Guzan

Defenders: Bocanegra, Onyewu, Goodson, Cherundolo, DeMerit, Spector, Borenstein

Midfielders: Donovan, Dempsey, Beasley, Holden, Edu, Clark, Bradley, Feilhaber, Torres (yay!)

Forwards: Altidore, Gomez, Buddle, Findley


No giant shocks here, but I was surprised that Findley was picked over Ching, given how well Ching played last night, and how unpolished a player Findley is. Yes, he's fast, but in previous games for the national team he's shown he is at a loss at how to use it against international level opponents. Frankly, if the US finds themselves in a position where they need goals, we're better off bringing in another midfielder and pushing up Dempsey and/or Donovan, as opposed to one of our 2nd tier forwards.

We're thin at defense too, taking only 7 players and several of them are still fighting through injuries. But I can't fault Bradley here - we're thin when it comes to defenders. No point in taking a defender who you know can't cut it just so you take the "right number" at a position.

Just over 15 days to go!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm currently working on the calendar of what games I'm going to watch.

I've decided to watch as faithfully as possible USA, NED, and AUS; and keep an eye on ITA and BRA if I can.

ETA: Having finished the calendar, I do believe that it's the most organized thing that I've ever done.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Luckily it seems i'll be able to watch two of the three England group games, only missing the Slovenia game.

No idea when the matches are after the groups, so i'm praying England either play over the weekend or after 7pm


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok I live in the USA, and have no idea about the game..That said my I usually will hope that Italy will win because that is where my grandparents were born. What shot do they have. Of course I hope the USM wins but dont think they ever do.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2010)

balletguy said:


> Ok I live in the USA, and have no idea about the game..That said my I usually will hope that Italy will win because that is where my grandparents were born. What shot do they have. Of course I hope the USM wins but dont think they ever do.



The Italian team is pretty high up there. While they won the last World Cup the general thought is that they've dropped down a bit as their squad has grown older and some legends have dropped away. But, they certainly have a good enough squad to go far.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> The Italian team is pretty high up there. While they won the last World Cup the general thought is that they've dropped down a bit as their squad has grown older and some legends have dropped away. But, they certainly have a good enough squad to go far.



thanks man


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2010)

balletguy said:


> thanks man



No Problemo, Hombre.....wait that's not Italian :doh:


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

So my country is the only country that really is not into this correct. I mean there are some folks here that really love it but soccer is huge everywhere else right. I am just a stupid hillbilly sorry


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 2, 2010)

balletguy said:


> So my country is the only country that really is not into this correct. I mean there are some folks here that really love it but soccer is huge everywhere else right. I am just a stupid hillbilly sorry



There's no problem with that at all. I actually consider it good that America has developed its own sports (baseball, american football, basketball) and it's a shame more countries havent fully adopted them to the degree America has.

As far as Soccer, you're not the only country to not be that big on it but perhaps the most high profile. Countries like China and Japan dont have huge Soccer followings compared to other sports. Even India (with all the English ties in it's past, much like America in a way) hasnt taken to the sport too much compared to Cricket and Hockey that are HUGE.

If China, India and America fully embraced Soccer i have no doubt you and they could challenge for honours very quickly. With such huge populations there will be amazing players out there waiting to be discovered, but at the moment it's just not a consideration for most people.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2010)

balletguy said:


> So my country is the only country that really is not into this correct.



Speak for yourself.

It's not as big in the U.S. as it is elsewhere, but there are certainly plenty of Americans who're into it.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 2, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> There's no problem with that at all. I actually consider it good that America has developed its own sports (baseball, american football, basketball) and it's a shame more countries havent fully adopted them to the degree America has.
> 
> As far as Soccer, you're not the only country to not be that big on it but perhaps the most high profile. Countries like China and Japan dont have huge Soccer followings compared to other sports. Even India (with all the English ties in it's past, much like America in a way) hasnt taken to the sport too much compared to Cricket and Hockey that are HUGE.
> 
> If China, India and America fully embraced Soccer i have no doubt you and they could challenge for honours very quickly. With such huge populations there will be amazing players out there waiting to be discovered, but at the moment it's just not a consideration for most people.



you areknow your soccer...u make a good point about seeing players out there from all over the world i.e. china-japan. That would be pretty neat to see them develop into soccer countries. We are now seeing lots of the countries develop their baseball players and they come to play in the U.S. this is so cool they are such displined players. I am pretty fed up with lots of US sports. It is all about the paycheck for most pros....maybe I will watch some world cup


----------



## Proner (Jun 3, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> I don't know, Brazil still seems dominant even with Dunga preaching defense, and defense is what cost them last time against France.



With this system Brazil could be even more dominant, you're right the only issue for me is could Brazilian's player could stick with this? Because the lateral players are used to support every offense so at one point it will be hard to participate to offense and defend just after.
But you're right Brazil is definitely one of the favorite with Spain, England, Netherlands.



balletguy said:


> Ok I live in the USA, and have no idea about the game..That said my I usually will hope that Italy will win because that is where my grandparents were born. What shot do they have. Of course I hope the USM wins but dont think they ever do.



Italy have a great team but as Rellis said their players start to get old, the mean age of the team is 31 years old. But Italy is always here for world cup, Cannavaro and Chiellini are maybe a little slow but still very strong and they are use to play together which is a very important thing for a defense.


I'm happy that Domenech change the system and that now France play in 4-3-3, it's a good system which allow the player to keep better the ball and use at our advantage technic players like Gourcuff, Ribery or Malouda. The only issue is our defense which scared me on the two first preparation's games, Gallas seems not at 100% already, Abidal scared me a lot as he have a big focus issue... ideally for the world cup I would love to see Gallas and Squillaci paired together.
We also need a real striker, Anelka don't have this profile, the best choice would be Gignac or Cisse for this as it match better with their profile.
We will see in 8 days! World cup is coming :happy:


----------



## mejix (Jun 3, 2010)

cool, you can convert this schedule to your time zone.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 3, 2010)

[



Italy have a great team but as Rellis said their players start to get old, the mean age of the team is 31 years old. But Italy is always here for world cup, Cannavaro and Chiellini are maybe a little slow but still very strong and they are use to play together which is a very important thing for a defense.


wow 31 is old in sports ...thats funny....thanks for the info though..


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 4, 2010)

balletguy said:


> wow 31 is old in sports ...thats funny....thanks for the info though..



Yeah, it's a little funny to say it but in Soccer players generally start to go downhill in quality after 30. And with 31 as an Average that means you have players alot older in there.


Also....Rio Ferdinand injured . It's a blow to lose our captain (even though i think Gerrard should be the captain anyway) but we have good replacements. Ledley King is very solid, though he can only play one game a week becuase of his old-man-knees. Upson's reliable if unspectacular. And Carragher has a TON of experience and is still one of the best defenders around.

Plus Dawson's been called in to replace Ferdinand and he's a pretty decent defender with alot to prove at that level.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 5, 2010)

The injury list keeps growing! Rio Ferdinand is out, as Rellis said, but so is Jon Mikel Obi for Nigeria, and potentially Drogba for Ivory Coast as well! Also, just read that Arjen Robben tweaked his hamstring in a friendly today, after coming on in a friendly and scoring twice for the Dutch. 

For the U.S., good result in the friendly against Australia today, a 3-1 win. We're still shaky at the back (Onyewu looks a month away), and we don't create much out of the center of midfield, playing two defensive midfielders there. 

Here's the starting 11 I would go with if I were the manager. 4-5-1 system.

Goal: Howard
Defense: Cherundolo, DeMerit, Goodson, Bocanegra.
Midfield: Donovan, Dempsey, Torres, Bradley, Clark.
Forward: Altidore

We're so close to the 11th!


----------



## Christov (Jun 5, 2010)

Preparing for the eventual disappointment as England fails yet again.

Youd think wed get a clue about not going the distance by now, right?


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 5, 2010)

That's probably a pretty good lineup. I just hope my Slovaks can play more than three matches, and I think we can.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 7, 2010)

Brazil will kick ass, as usual.....ahem...


----------



## mejix (Jun 7, 2010)

from the team guide at _the guardian_:

"Kaká. Clean-living, fresh-faced poster boy who plays for Real Madrid and Jesus. Boasts an off-field persona so spotless that scientists have proven he can cure acne-ridden teenagers just by looking at them."


----------



## GTAFA (Jun 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Brazil will kick ass, as usual.....ahem...



Brazil or Brasil, however you spell it, they'll be there in the final four.

Who else?
Could it be Argentina?
Or Espagna, aka Spain?
Or England? (feel free to propose a better song choice).
Or an African team?
Cote d'Ivoire AKA Ivory Coast?
Cameroon?

OR does an underdog like the USA have a chance? (ha wouldn't it be nice?.....really nice?)
In the meantime, enjoy the party!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 12, 2010)

Most thrilling game for me so far. S. Korea played excellently! Whether they go any further?? But I am totally rooting for them... woot!:bow:


----------



## Christov (Jun 12, 2010)

ENGURLUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNND.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 12, 2010)

Maradona doesnt know what he's doing...Gutierrez at right back? He doesnt know how to defend!

Sure they're winning but i think that's in spite of Diego, not because of him.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 12, 2010)

........................


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 12, 2010)

If England wins today do they celebrate by popping a top on some oil cans?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 12, 2010)

FUCK. Four minutes in and ENG already scored? God dammit.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 12, 2010)

YEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHH fuck yeah Dempsey


----------



## mango (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: England


WTB Goalkeeper who can actually keep the net...


Whoops!! :doh:



*


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 12, 2010)

that last goal... thanks for the assistance


----------



## GregW (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll take a draw with England! I saw us losing to England, beating Algeria, and considered Slovenia the toss-up game.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 12, 2010)

In crucial games with his team holding a lead he fouls on the edge of the box.

Despite being a tenth of the player Le Tissier was, he's managed to be capped nearly 60 more times than him.

His managers' infatuation with him is so intense that he's played at striker with no discernible finishing ability.

For a signature move Ronaldo has the _pedalada_, he has the "hang onto the ball for far too long, get far too close to the keeper and a)kick it 10 feet over the crossbar or b) kick it directly at the keeper's chest."

He is Emile Heskey, and he is the worst international footballer in the world.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 12, 2010)

I was so happy for the USA this morning. Sure the British goal keeper made a mistake but, so did some defenders who were out of position and could not prevent the shot on goal.


----------



## Proner (Jun 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Maradona doesnt know what he's doing...Gutierrez at right back? He doesnt know how to defend!
> 
> Sure they're winning but i think that's in spite of Diego, not because of him.



He's not a good coach at all, he's an icon and he's here to inspire players more than coaching them. Gutierrez is here because he could make lots of efforts and run during the game but that's all, he's not good at defend and not very technic...

Damn I'm not very enthusiast for France they played such a boring game on Friday! We have talented players but they don't play as a team thay all try to be the "hero" who finally score. The only light of the game was Abou Diaby who could be one of the revelation of this cup if the France go far in the competition.

Oh and it seems it's a tradition for English's goalkeeper to do BIG mistakes, and yeah I could make this kind of comments as goalkeeper is one of the only strong position in the French team


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Christov (Jun 13, 2010)

mango said:


>


Are Oz's team any good? 

I know they're a driving force in Cricket, but I have no idea about Football.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> Are Oz's team any good?
> 
> I know they're a driving force in Cricket, but I have no idea about Football.



They're ok, not the best but not the worst either. Comparable to the USA team in alot of ways. They're getting pretty badly beat by Germany at the moment though


----------



## mango (Jun 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> Are Oz's team any good?
> 
> I know they're a driving force in Cricket, but I have no idea about Football.



*And we're out... 

Down 0-4 (so far) to Germany with a key striker red-carded. I don't even know if we can qualify in second place in our group conceding that many goals. 

We fared much better in our games in 2006 making it to the playoffs. In that tournament, we were knocked out by Italy (who went on to win the whole shebang) in a dubious goal from a free kick in the 89th minute.


*


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

It's not that bad. You have a decent chance of beating Ghana and Serbia will need to improve if they want to qualify.

So say you beat Ghana and draw with Serbia (Leaving you with 4 points) 
I reckon Germany will sweep the group with 3 wins (putting them on 9).
Ghana would lose both remaining matches (leaving them on 3).
And Serbia would lose to Germany and draw with the Aussies. (giving them 1)

So yeah, in that scenario you go through in second


----------



## mejix (Jun 13, 2010)

if its any consolation i thought australia's uniforms were way cooler than germany's.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 13, 2010)

LOL at Britain's prissy white uniforms, don't want to get them too dirty! Love the dance the South African players were doing after they scored.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 14, 2010)

It pains me to say it, but Germany looks good - really good timing on their through passes, lots of team speed. Australia looked VERY poor. I think Serbia will give the Germans a much better match.

Great result for Ghana, they can wrap up advancement by beating the Cahill-less Aussies next match.

Very good result for the U.S. Now we need to mount a sustained, creative offense against Slovenia.

Off to bed, up in a few hours to catch the Holland game before work!


----------



## Proner (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah I think Germany will go really far in this competition, they play a good, simple and quick game and they have very young talented players. I was impressed by their performance yesterday.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jun 14, 2010)

and i'm so bummed about Davies! he came from my town, besides Adam Sandler the only famous person, and that crash was terrible. next time he'll hopefully follow team rules.
P.S. lolz @ robert green. paahahahhahahaaahahaha!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 14, 2010)

iglooboy55 said:


> P.S. lolz @ robert green. paahahahhahahaaahahaha!



Hey, leave our keeper alone! 

Seriously though, the Algerian keeper made an even worse mistake...at least Green got his hands on the ball in the first place


----------



## Proner (Jun 14, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Hey, leave our keeper alone!
> 
> Seriously though, the Algerian keeper made an even worse mistake...at least Green got his hands on the ball in the first place



Well it's hard to judge as there are two huge mistakes, the Algerian keeper didn't see the start of the ball and so he couldn't appreciate well the ball's trajectory. After that he made a wrong choice by trying to catch instead of just kick it.


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2010)

Christov said:


> Are Oz's team any good?
> 
> I know they're a driving force in Cricket, but I have no idea about Football.



I think their best feature is how understated their fan base is.


----------



## Jes (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry Denmark! *sad trombone* YOU LOSE! Hup Holland Hup!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jun 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> LOL at Britain's prissy white uniforms, don't want to get them too dirty!



Google "Terry Butcher".


----------



## Adrian (Jun 14, 2010)

I was disappointed with Cameroon and the way they played Japan. I expected a higher level of play!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 14, 2010)

Adrian said:


> I was disappointed with Cameroon and the way they played Japan. I expected a higher level of play!



You know, they almost took Japan's lead away a few times right near the end there. I can't really fault them too much- if that one kick had been a couple inches lower the game would've been tied.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 15, 2010)

Adrian said:


> I was disappointed with Cameroon and the way they played Japan. I expected a higher level of play!





Blackjack said:


> You know, they almost took Japan's lead away a few times right near the end there. I can't really fault them too much- if that one kick had been a couple inches lower the game would've been tied.



I have to agree with Adrian, Beej. Cameroon was all athleticism, no system or creativity out of the midfield to my eyes. Never going to break down the Danes that way.


----------



## Tmhays87 (Jun 15, 2010)

Did anybody else see the end of the match between New Zealand and Slovakia? The Kiwis evened up the score deep into stoppage time on a miraculous header to force a 1-1 draw. Awesome stuff. This is what the World Cup is all about, so much drama and raw emotion, even when your side isn't playing


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## rellis10 (Jun 15, 2010)

qwertyman173 said:


> Google "Terry Butcher".



Lol, that'll never happen again. Butcher have been pretty faint after dying his kit a lovely shade of crimson.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2010)

Posession is not only 9/10 of the law, it's also more than 6/10 Brazilian.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2010)

Korea has a _very _impressive defense- it's difficult for Brazil to set up their plays when there's a giant wall of red standing in front of the goal and between most of the attackers.

I think that first goal was a bit of a fluke. The second goal was just fucking beautiful, though.

Their issue is that Korea has no offense. Their entire team plays a brick wall of D, but I think that just now is one of the few times I've seen more than a handful of Koreans anywhere near Brazil's goal.

ETA: Ultimately I don't think that NK will see the second round, but I do think that it might be interesting to see how they fare against Portugal and Côte d'Ivoire.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 15, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Korea has a _very _impressive defense- it's difficult for Brazil to set up their plays when there's a giant wall of red standing in front of the goal and between most of the attackers.
> 
> I think that first goal was a bit of a fluke. The second goal was just fucking beautiful, though.
> 
> Their issue is that Korea has no offense. Their entire team plays a brick wall of D, but I think that just now is one of the few times I've seen more than a handful of Koreans anywhere near Brazil's goal.



They havent lost yet! 5 minutes to get 3 goals....stranger things have happened


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 15, 2010)

See!!! 2-1!!! Come On The Koreans! One More For A Draw!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> See!!! 2-1!!! Come On The Koreans! One More For A Draw!



A team with no offense just scored on the guy who's supposed to be one of the best goalies in the world.

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 15, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE



Football!


----------



## Proner (Jun 15, 2010)

North Korean were impressive in this match, good defense and a simple but efficient game. I'm glad they scored at the end because they deserved it, as Blackjack said they will probably don't see the next tour but they will give a strong opposition to Portugal and Côte d'Ivoire.

Now Brazil disapointed me, I expect a lot from them as they are one of the favorite and they only show that they could be dangerous sometimes but not during all the game. It was amazing to see how static they were during this game hopefully for them they have great lateral players with Maicon and Bastos and a very talented player with Robinho.
Kaka seemed to be lost on the field I still think that Ronaldhino or Diego should be in the Brazilian team, they are more creative than Kaka for me.


----------



## thinguyforbbw (Jun 15, 2010)

really interesting to hear the views of Americans - I'd disagree with a lot that is being said on this thread, but then again, that's probably because I have watched the game day-in, day-out for the last 20 years and so have a lot more exposure.


----------



## And c (Jun 15, 2010)

North Korea Were good who knew and got to say micons goal was a fluke


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't stop laughing at Becks face! hahahahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyJ1riaAHo0&feature=related


----------



## mejix (Jun 15, 2010)

the guy who scored the 2nd goal for brazil is "elano" which in spanish sounds like "el ano" ("the anus"). at some point the univision commentators were apologizing. of course the possibilities for puns are endless ("that play got theanus irritated!").


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Blackjack (Jun 16, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


>



right click -> save as

Also:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 16, 2010)

Well... nada for Spain and Uruguay killed S Africa and the *goalie *got a red card??!! Strange day...


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2010)

mejix said:


> the guy who scored the 2nd goal for brazil is "elano" which in spanish sounds like "el ano" ("the anus"). at some point the univision commentators were apologizing. of course the possibilities for puns are endless ("that play got theanus irritated!").



*Well.. Brazil also have a midfielder / striker (?) called Kaka.


*


----------



## mejix (Jun 16, 2010)

mango said:


> *Well.. Brazil also have a midfielder / striker (?) called Kaka.
> 
> 
> *



i know, its pun overload, hehehe


----------



## mejix (Jun 16, 2010)

i thought spain was going to choke in the 2nd round.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 16, 2010)

S. Korea plays Argentina 1st tomorrow!! 7:30am EDT I will be watching as I get ready for work...

Go S. Korea!!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 17, 2010)

Argentina is fierce (especially that Messi), but S Korea surprised and took advantage of your lack of defense right before half-time...yay!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 17, 2010)

awwww France... what is going on???!! so far Mexico 2-0 ... 78th minute... ouch!


haha.. apparently I am the only one commenting anymore


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 17, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> awwww France... what is going on???!! so far Mexico 2-0 ... 78th minute... ouch!
> 
> 
> haha.. apparently I am the only one commenting anymore



Haha, i'll pitch in on the commenting....

France have been really dissapointing here. I mean they've been losing for a long time but they've barely changed how they're playing. You have to take more risks when losing, but Domenech doesnt seem to realise this.

No wonder he's leaving after this tournament, he doesnt have a clue.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 17, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Haha, i'll pitch in on the commenting....
> 
> France have been really dissapointing here. I mean they've been losing for a long time but they've barely changed how they're playing. You have to take more risks when losing, but Domenech doesnt seem to realise this.
> 
> No wonder he's leaving after this tournament, he doesnt have a clue.




I think there may be a public burning... he may want to stay out of the country for awhile 

tomorrow USA USA USA!!!


----------



## mejix (Jun 17, 2010)

following argentina is like following a soap opera. all the psychodrama. love it.

messi hasn't scored but he has played beautifully.


----------



## Tau (Jun 17, 2010)

Yesterday's match _destroyed_ me. I cried into my vodka  Not even the copious amounts of eyecandy could lift my spirits.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm 2-3. I was getting killed yesterday. I was betting with a major in the office I worked in. Not for money, but kicks.

I lost 3 times, and he kept putting the countries flag on my desk..
Until I went with Greece and Mexico.  I paid that ass back. lol

He picked the USA though. I'm stuck with Slovenia. Slovenia via upset!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 17, 2010)

Not to toot my own horn, but...



MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Just like Argentina, France has very good players, but a bad manager. Personally, I think France have not yet figured out how to play without Zidane, who simply ran everything, and Domenech is NOT the man to show them how. I'm not rooting against them, but 50/50 that they go out in the first round.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 18, 2010)

USA today! 10am EST


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 18, 2010)

A YELLOW CARD FOR A HANDBALL WHEN IT HIT HIS FACE

You refs are fucking douchebags. Get hit by a fucking truck.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 18, 2010)

YEAH USA GOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAALLLLLL 

Let's see more!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, and for a real-life World Cup experience while you browse the internets:

http://www.vuvuzela-time.co.uk/


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 18, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> A YELLOW CARD FOR A HANDBALL WHEN IT HIT HIS FACE
> 
> You refs are fucking douchebags. Get hit by a fucking truck.



Yeah, the card was awful. Should have been a free kick, but no card.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 18, 2010)

That ref's in the bag for Slovenia.

Jozy gets fucking MUGGED midfield and the foul's on _HIM_?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 18, 2010)

Goddammit USA stop passing it to the SVN goalkeeper


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 18, 2010)

The ESPN guys are tearing this ref apart, and *rightly fucking so*.

That said, TIED UP USA GOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLL


----------



## mejix (Jun 18, 2010)

would've preferred a win but what a courageous performance. totally un-french.


----------



## Proner (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmm... Where to start yesterday's game was such a failure, Domenech put Gourcuff as subsititute even if he was the only creative and collective player in this team. Ribery did nothing except trying to dribble every Mexican player to be the "hero" who will save the team, Anelka had to be a forward and he played all the time at the middle of the field...sigh.
I'm sad as they deserved to loose and they didn't show any fighting spirit it was like they didn't care to be in national team and that's the thing which upset me the most


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 18, 2010)

Get moving England....nearly half time against Algeria and it's 0-0. We should be pasting these guys.

Get Heskey off, move Gerrard in behind Rooney and play some goddamn football!


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, that ship has sailed. Very poor match from England, and there's a real chance the Three Lions don't advance. Wouldn't that be a shock to the soccer world?


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok... this is my re-cap of the day....

USA... good job boys! Way to come back. You played a great game (especially Donovan, I couldn't stop watching him) and you were totally robbed of the 3rd goal (and everyone knows it). :bow:

Slovenia...have some class.. I understand it is a rough sport and can be brutal, but you were actually BEAR HUGGING our guys???!!! Not cool... you need anger management, seriously! YOu were more "out for blood" it seems than loving the game. You acted like a bunch of neanderthals:doh: 

England...thanks for the draw.. you helped the US, but..what the heck happened!??! You had Becks storming up the sidelines frothing at the mouth. It was ugly

Algeria... although you scored zippo, I have to say I was very impressed with your ball handling and defense. You guys were very collective and high spirited (unlike the dudes you were playing ) 

Can't wait for next weeks games.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 20, 2010)

Poor performance from the Slovaks. But it is our first time. I hope it's not the last.


----------



## Proner (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know if I have to laugh or cry, apparently Anelka insults Domenech at the half-time (for your ears's sake I will not type what he said but it's the kind of swear you could say when you hurt your feet toes by bumping into a chair or something like that) and so he was sent back to France... Gallas go to trainings when he want and whine because he's not captain and Ribery and Gourcuff had an argue after Mexico-France.
The atmosphere in the group seems to be as bad as possible, it will truly be a miracle if they manage to pass this tour.


----------



## Proner (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry for the double post but I'm so upset about what French team just did they boycott the public training and made one of the trainer quit... sigh all of this because of the story Anelka. Please I just ask to not have scandal every single day about French team! You are supposed to represent France and for now you only represent jackassness


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2010)

Italy 1 New Zealand 1

What is happening to Football?! Mexico beat France, North Korea score against Brazil, England draw with Algeria, Germany lose to Serbia, now Italy draw with New Zealand.


Just need North Korea to beat Portugal now.....i'm sure that's one of the signs of the apocalypse


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 20, 2010)

And suddenly, we have new life. All we have to do is beat Italy and we go through. Good work, New Zealand.


----------



## Adrian (Jun 20, 2010)

What is going to happen with the French team. A player sent home and a coach that quit, whoooaaa!
Is there anymore word on the spying scandals with the French and Japanese teams?


----------



## ladle (Jun 21, 2010)

New Zealand Unbeaten To Date
Wooohooooooooo!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2010)

USA again tomorrow!!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok..had to pop in on my lunch break

DONOVAN!!! GOOOOOOOOAAAALLLLL!!! YES!!!! way to go!!

**that's what happens when you try to call offsides again


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 23, 2010)

In extra time, we fucking CLINCHED IT.


----------



## Tenacious Dave (Jun 23, 2010)

ENGLAND WON AGAINST SLOVENIA! through to the final 16 thank god lol bring on the Germans on sunday!

and big well done to USA for beating Algeria, especially so close to the end of the game! very close lol 

View attachment eng-1293_s.jpg


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 23, 2010)

Heck of a finish. On to the next day for me, which means Slovakia against Italy. The surprising thing is Slovakia can still advance if we beat Italy. The really surprising thing is that because of Italy's poor World Cup so far, I honestly believe we can win.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 23, 2010)

NoWayOut said:


> Heck of a finish. On to the next day for me, which means Slovakia against Italy. The surprising thing is Slovakia can still advance if we beat Italy. The really surprising thing is that because of Italy's poor World Cup so far, I honestly believe we can win.



The way this world cup's gone so far, i wouldnt doubt your chances for a second


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 23, 2010)

the man of the hour


----------



## mango (Jun 23, 2010)

*Well.. it's curtains for the Aussies but we did well given the amount of red cards and strikers we had sent off the field. 

Maybe we can qualify for 2014 Brazil and actually finish a game with 11 men and both star strikers on the field... :doh:

Our 2-1 win over Serbia is the first time in a world cup we have beaten a European team. Afew more goals to either us (or Germany against Ghana) and we would've snuck into second spot in group D. That Germany defeat really knocked us over. 



I'm glad England have made it through. I look forward to going to a local pub for the Germany game while I'm over here. Driving down from London through Kent, I've seen ALOT of England flags (on cars, windows etc). 
The game against Germany should be a great contest as both powerhouse teams have had their struggles in form. 

The British press has been loving the French team meltdown (and yet there was alot of wibbling before the win over Slovenia)

And grats to the USA on finishing top of their group! Their second game against Slovenia should have been a 3-2 victory. Clearly the best team in that group on form, they should easily breeze through Ghana.

Ghana are very lucky to make it to the final 16 given that the only 2 goals they have kicked in the tournament have come from penalty kicks. They couldn't even beat a depleted Aussie team with 10 men for most of the game last week. They have shown very little team cohesion. I only wish Germany would've thrashed them today. :doh:


I still think the form teams at this stage are Argentina and Brazil (and dark horse Holland) but its still early days yet...*


----------



## panhype (Jun 23, 2010)

On Sunday the uber classic again! England - Germany. Germany will grill the 3 lions. Or win by 4 disputed penalties. Any of the two :goodbye:


----------



## mejix (Jun 24, 2010)

an american player's shot on goal was deflected by the algerian goalie with his foot and the univision commentator, very melodramatic, says something like "he had a good idea BUT THE GOALIE WEARS SHOE SIZE 12!!!!!" hehehe i love that guy.

by the way, yesterday the commentators were showering the u.s. team with praises at the end of the game. it was very moving.





*


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2010)

mejix said:


> the guy who scored the 2nd goal for brazil is "elano" which in spanish sounds like "el ano" ("the anus"). at some point the univision commentators were apologizing. of course the possibilities for puns are endless ("that play got theanus irritated!").



What about Maicun? I kept fearing a commentator would slip up!


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 24, 2010)

SLOVENSKO!!!!! I can't believe we survived that one. Wow.


----------



## Jes (Jun 24, 2010)

Youtube adds a vuvuzela button! check it out, using the famous surfer interview that was all over the place last year:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4bgHHdB_pU

*just click on the soccer ball*

it's great to watch annoying vids this way!


----------



## panhype (Jun 24, 2010)

Jes said:


> Youtube adds a vuvuzela button!


I knew the beauty of the vuvuzela would take over. Thanks for pointing out!


----------



## Jes (Jun 25, 2010)

panhype said:


> I knew the beauty of the vuvuzela would take over. Thanks for pointing out!



i should try the vuvuzela playing keyboard cat off!


----------



## GTAFA (Jun 25, 2010)

And now for something completely different: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkhJKAkau2A


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 25, 2010)

Landon Donovan's goal as announced by Andres Cantor. This is how a goal like that _should _be announced.


----------



## mejix (Jun 25, 2010)

"So deserved! It is just. They had fought, they had proposed, they had tried. What a goal of courage, of energy, of desire, of commitment! All the heart, all the American spirit is seen in this goal. What a goal! The meaningthe next round. _Golazo _for all that it means!"

("¡Merecidísimo! Es justo. Habían luchado, habían propuesto, habían intentando. ¡Que gol de pantalones, de energía, de ganas, de entrega! Todo el corazón, el espíritu americano se ve reflejado. ¡Que gol! El significado la siguiente ronda. ¡Golazo por lo que significa!")

They will probably take it down soon but here's the call on Univision.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 25, 2010)

Tomorrow against Ghana the US has a chance to prove they're not a fluke.

No one's beaten the States yet, lets keep it that way. Landon Donovan has been the hero so far


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 25, 2010)

4 years ago we went out on Ghana's flopping, I hope they get run off the field.

Fuck Kingson, I just wish Pimpong was there to atone for his diving.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> 4 years ago we went out on Ghana's flopping, I hope they get run off the field.
> 
> Fuck Kingson, I just wish Pimpong was there to atone for his diving.



Don't even get me started on 4 years ago, new year and a new clean slate.

Although the way the refs have been constantly fucking the US every single game, I wouldn't put it past the referees to throw out 75 yellow cards every time one of those Ghana bastards flop


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 25, 2010)

I am sooooooo ready for tomorrow's game!!! eeeeeeeeeeee  Click on the link and sing it with me people 

"..gonna flyyyyyy nooowwwww"

http://www.discoverynet.com/~ajsnead/allsongs_1/rocky.html


----------



## GregW (Jun 25, 2010)

_If_ the US shows up for the next two games, I think they have a good chance of making the semifinals. _If_ that happens, I still can't see us beating the most likely opponent - Brazil.


----------



## panhype (Jun 25, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Landon Donovan's goal as announced by Andres Cantor. This is how a goal like that _should _be announced.


Sounds like a vuvuzela actually  Not a bad thing though


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 25, 2010)

speaking of vuvu... man this makes me laugh so hard!  and I loved this one person's comment:

"BAN&#65279; FOOTBALL FROM VUVUZELA CONCERTS" hahahahahahahaha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1B99tZPy7o&feature=related


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bad news for England from a very unusual 'soccer analist'. An octopus from Germany has predicted that the German team will win next Sunday:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/24/world-cup-octopus-pauls-p_n_624597.html


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 26, 2010)

2:30pm EST... can't wait!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate that I'm going to be missing the game due to my shitty job. 

GO USA!

But not so hard that I miss some incredible shit.


----------



## mejix (Jun 26, 2010)

that player from ghana looks like the young ella fitzgerald.


----------



## Emma (Jun 26, 2010)

Woo go Ghana! Well done!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 26, 2010)

well... I am bummed but good playing Ghana!


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2010)

if you don't possess the ball you can't really shoot the ball. I missed most of the game *sad vuvuzela* but overtime was just very hard to watch.


----------



## panhype (Jun 26, 2010)

England - Germany will be huge. And the first match i'll watch at a public place. Unfortunately most of them (in Germany) have banned vuvuzelas  So if Germany looses that, we'll have another Dolchstosslegende


----------



## GTAFA (Jun 26, 2010)

At least the goals (USA -Ghana) were all legit. No own goals, no crap goals, lots of skill. Too bad for the close ones that barely missed. Yes there are disappointed people in USA but there are literally millions if not hundreds of millions rejoicing tonight, a victory for the entire continent of Africa.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 26, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> At least the goals (USA -Ghana) were all legit. No own goals, no crap goals, lots of skill. Too bad for the close ones that barely missed. Yes there are disappointed people in USA but there are literally millions if not hundreds of millions rejoicing tonight, a victory for the entire continent of Africa.



I turned the game off after the second goal, I knew the US wasn't coming back. Its a shame because I felt they could have won


----------



## mejix (Jun 26, 2010)

uruguay has the fugliest uniforms ever. tuck that shirt in people. it just looks silly. 

hope they get far though.


----------



## Jes (Jun 26, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> At least the goals (USA -Ghana) were all legit. No own goals, no crap goals, lots of skill. Too bad for the close ones that barely missed. Yes there are disappointed people in USA but there are literally millions if not hundreds of millions rejoicing tonight, a victory for the entire continent of Africa.


i agree with all you said. the 2 teams were well matched and I thiBBZZZBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## mango (Jun 26, 2010)

Jes said:


> i agree with all you said. the 2 teams were well matched and I thiBBZZZBBBBBBBBZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz



*Is that a vuvuzela in your lap, or are you just enjoying the game??

*


----------



## Adrian (Jun 26, 2010)

I would like to congratulate Ghana. They outplayed the US team for a large portion of the game (no defensive lapse). I wish them luck.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 27, 2010)

England vs Germany today, another epic contest i hope. And now the poem i wrote after the Slovenia game seems even more relevent...

Lions Reborn

Warriors in red and white,
Fight these intruders on our land,
Lions of Western Europe,
Show your teeth or a claw,
Our kingdom of old spanned the globe,
Let us remind them why,
St George slayed his Dragon,
We have nothing but a ball,
But let us take that ball and use it,
Use it to show the world our might,
These warriors, these Lions, these Conquerors,
Let us stand from our shadows and say,
We are English and We are Alive!


----------



## midnightrogue (Jun 27, 2010)

enough fukin around England, you've caused me a lot of pain down the years - its time to crush ze germans!!


----------



## Emma (Jun 27, 2010)

A psyhic octopus has predicted that Germany will beat England today. If that happens there is going to be a lot of pissed off people that I know. I won't be ringing my Mum if thats the case haha. That said, Germany better not win, anyone but Germany  

Don't mention zee war! lol 

I'm very surprised with the amount of support the USA have had. I didn't think the yanks liked "soccerball"


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 27, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> A psyhic octopus has predicted that Germany will beat England today. If that happens there is going to be a lot of pissed off people that I know. I won't be ringing my Mum if thats the case haha. That said, Germany better not win, anyone but Germany
> 
> Don't mention zee war! lol
> 
> I'm very surprised with the amount of support the USA have had. I didn't think the yanks liked "soccerball"



Overall we don't. I think it's one of those things around here where some people watched it because there wasn't much else going on in the sports world, as far as the USA was concerned. NBA finals were done, NHL hockey was also done, MLB baseball isn't at the halfway point yet, and this is still the NFL football offseason.

That being said, there are some hardcore soccer fans out here, but it is far from being the most-watched sport in the United States, at least on a collegiate and pro level.

Now that the USA has been eliminated, expect interest in soccer to remain at the traditionally low level until the next World Cup in 2014.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> Don't mention zee war! lol


----------



## Emma (Jun 27, 2010)

stupid fucking ref!!!!!!


----------



## Emma (Jun 27, 2010)

We're getting absolutly thrashed


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jun 27, 2010)

Crap performance.
When will they introduce goal line technology?


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 27, 2010)

qwertyman173 said:


> Crap performance.
> When will they introduce goal line technology?



Probably on the twelfth of Never.

Lampard got robbed on that one.


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2010)

*Final Score - Germany 4 England 1 FIFA Referee -1

We'll never know how England would've played after half-time had the blind FIFA ref awarded the goal that was kicked when England were running hot.

Every team I've gotten behind in this tournament so far has had some stupid contrived event happen which costs them a goal or a player sent off.


Maybe when FIFA decide to officiate their games in World Cup Finals with modern technology like every other sport under the sun, they can join the rest of us in the 21st century.

Until then... stupid decisions, lame red cards, missed free kicks or unwarranted paid kicks and ultimately unawarded goals will plague soccer and see national teams eliminated from a once-in-four-year tournament.

And I'll continue calling the game 'soccer' because the national game where I'm from is called Australian Rules Football which has adapted and utilized modern technology as it becomes available which minimizes major fuck-ups (most of the time) like the one we saw today.

Probably one of the main reasons I only watch the game once every four years too.

*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jun 27, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Probably on the twelfth of Never.
> 
> Lampard got robbed on that one.



I hate to sound like a conspiracy theorist and to reopen old wounds, but I get the impression that FIFA and UEFA really have it in for the UK and Ireland. What with Lampards "goal" and Henry's handball, it always seems that we get cheated a bit.... 

Thoughts anybody?


----------



## mango (Jun 27, 2010)

qwertyman173 said:


> I hate to sound like a conspiracy theorist and to reopen old wounds, but I get the impression that FIFA and UEFA really have it in for the UK and Ireland. What with Lampards "goal" and Henry's handball, it always seems that we get cheated a bit....
> 
> Thoughts anybody?


*
You could say that about all the English speaking countries in world cup contention this year (except maybe New Zealand).*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jun 27, 2010)

mango said:


> *
> You could say that about all the English speaking countries in world cup contention this year (except maybe New Zealand).*



I just think if a major decision went against France or Germany, FIFA would do something about it. Instead there will be the inevitable whitewashing will occur about this mistake.


----------



## Proner (Jun 27, 2010)

It's obvious that the referee made a huge mistake and his assistants are blind, and the FIFA too for ignoring the video subject.
But England team have all the second half to score and get back on good tracks there had plenty of times, instead of that they screwed their field's organization and take two avoidable goals in counterattacks. And we could say three as in the first goal Terry's placement is really bad and allows Klose to be in advance on Udson and score.
So it's obvious that's the mistake count in the way the game end but on a other hand Germany played a better game than England team.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 27, 2010)

Guess my poem didnt inspire anyone....

I honestly believe if that disallowed goal had counted we could have gone on and won. It's a shame we're out, but part of me isnt surprised. Capello plays quite a few of our players out of position and i just dont understand why somebody like Heskey gets into the squad.

It wasnt a fantastic atmosphere in the pub when the third and fourth goals went in. There was less trouble in the pub than i expected but after the final whistle there was quite a bit of trouble outside.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright my Brazil! Kick Portugal's imperial ass!


----------



## mejix (Jun 27, 2010)

celebrating argentina's victory today, a blast from the past: 2006 world cup, round of 16, argentina vs mexico, overtime goal by maxi rodriguez. still one of my all time faves.





*


----------



## panhype (Jun 27, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I honestly believe if that disallowed goal had counted we could have gone on and won.


Extremely unlikely. Germany was the way better team in the match. And showed that they always had the technical and tactical potential to create serious problems for the English defense. Even Steven Gerrard (and others) admitted that England didn't have a real chance to win this today.

Of course it's a real shame to see hilarious referee errors like Lampard's disallowed goal, Argentina's offside goal today and many others. While i can see the official doctrine to a certain extent that football is about the tragedies, crucial situations (which are getting discussed for decades!), and also that football shouldn't have breaks, i think a crucial point has been reached now. Where the aspect of hilariousness is getting too much, so that people have a hard time to take things serious any longer. That's why i'm all for an additional video operator/referee.


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok I'm not a soccer fan, but like I said before, Lampard got robbed, plain & simple. Up to that point the score is 2-1 in favor of Germany. That goal would have tied it up at 2-2. If England would have been awarded the goal, this could have possibly caused a change in momentum in England's favor. And CLEARLY England scored on that one, it's not even subject to debate whether or not he scored. To have that happen the way it did can totally deflate a team, how disheartening was that?!?


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 28, 2010)

We'll never know what would have happened had Lampard's goal counted. There's no question it altered the match.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jun 28, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Bad news for England from a very unusual 'soccer analist'. An octopus from Germany has predicted that the German team will win next Sunday:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/24/world-cup-octopus-pauls-p_n_624597.html



Yes, he was right! Paul is a genius. PRAISE HIS CEPHALOPOD GREATNESS!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 29, 2010)

Today's WEEI Whiner Line had the best quote

"The US got beat by a country the size of Natick, shame on them"


----------



## Ash (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe I haven't posted here in all this time. I've been watching pretty religiously, and I have to admit that I was sad to see the US go even though they've been far from my favorite this Cup. 

I'm thrilled that the Oranje are still fighting, though. Hup Holland!


----------



## J34 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice games today.

Spain and Portugal is setting up to be a great one, now @ 0-0 heading into the 2nd half


----------



## Adrian (Jun 29, 2010)

I found it kind of sad for Paraguay to play Japan for over two hours to have the game settled on penalty kicks. The Spain versus Portugal match appears to going the same way. It is in the fifty-fifth minute and neither team has scored.


----------



## GTAFA (Jun 29, 2010)

The negative teams are falling by the wayside, thank God. Some years negativity pays off, with defense rewarded. Not this time!

My dream final is with offense against offense. Too bad Argentina have to play Germany, and Brazil plays Netherlands, as all four are wonderful to watch. I suppose Spain is supposed to be the favorite but i don't mind if they get eliminated; it sucks that with their mediocre performance they get such a soft ride (Paraguay? gimme a break!). Uruguay vs Ghana I have no idea, except that i'd love for either to make it through (upsets are always awesome!). 

Please God no more blown calls from the referees. And no more shootouts. Let it be decided by skill not BS


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 29, 2010)

Even though this is old news, I meant to post this on Saturday after the US <sniffle> lost

Coach Bradley.. I like you, but Altidore did not belong on the front line He sucked up the field in my opinion!

Benny Feilhaber & Herculez Gomez were better players... Feilhaber was not put in until the 2nd half...why??!! He is awesome and was not used properly

And your son is good player, but for the life of me he waits too long to pass and by the time he decides, he is about to be challenged or tackled and makes stressed out STUPID decisions... boo!


----------



## mango (Jun 29, 2010)

*Quarter Finals are now set with a big representation from South America.

2nd July

Netherlands v Brazil


Uruguay v Ghana


3rd July

Argentina v Germany


Paraguay v Spain


I'd have to say the two favourites going on form at this stage is setting up for a Brazil v Argentina final but there's still afew games to play.

*


----------



## mejix (Jul 1, 2010)

as a preview of tomorrow's game, a blast from the past: brazil vs. the netherlands, 1974. be sure to watch the tackle at 2:50. nasty. (jogo uglito)


----------



## mejix (Jul 2, 2010)

wow



********


----------



## mango (Jul 2, 2010)

*Yep wow!!


I have the uncanny ability of being able to knock out any team in the World Cup by getting behind that team and supporting them in a match.

So far my scalps include Australia, USA, England, Japan and with today's result - Brazil. 

Maybe I should jump on the bandwagon and get behind the Oranje!!
They should have an easier semi-final against Uruguay or Ghana.

 hehe

Today's match really was 'a game of two halves'. Holland came out a different side after the half-time break. 
Gratz to them on knocking out a star-studded Brazil team!




ETA: I just noticed... Why do so many Americans get behind the Dutch??*


----------



## Jes (Jul 2, 2010)

zomg! not what i expected at all! i'm very surprised.

and of course robben spent much of the game lying on the field. I think that's embarrassing. he's too talented for that. if all you have to do is lie there, i could be a soccer star.


----------



## mango (Jul 2, 2010)

Jes said:


> zomg! not what i expected at all! i'm very surprised.
> 
> and of course robben spent much of the game lying on the field. I think that's embarrassing. he's too talented for that. if all you have to do is lie there, i could be a soccer star.


*
Yeah. 

If Robben keeps going down like the proverbial sack of klompen, he may find himself wearing a red.

*


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 2, 2010)

mango said:


> *ETA: I just noticed... Why do so many Americans get behind the Dutch??*



Hash bars?


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 2, 2010)

Jes said:


> zomg! not what i expected at all! i'm very surprised.
> 
> and of course robben spent much of the game lying on the field. I think that's embarrassing. he's too talented for that. if all you have to do is lie there, i could be a soccer star.



That would probably because the grass was too bad and kept getting loose, so they stumbled over and over again:happy:


----------



## mango (Jul 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Hash bars?



*... it's legal to buy it, it's legal to own it, and, if you're the proprietor of a hash bar, it's legal to sell it. 
It's legal to carry it, but that doesn't really matter 'cause - get a load of this - if you get stopped by the cops in Amsterdam, it's illegal for them to search you. 

I mean, that's a right the cops in Amsterdam don't have. 


Sorry.. couldn't resist.

*


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 2, 2010)

mango said:


> *Yep wow!!
> 
> 
> I have the uncanny ability of being able to knock out any team in the World Cup by getting behind that team and supporting them in a match.
> ...



I'm happy that my country has won this game:bow:
Looking forward to the match on tuesday...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 2, 2010)

mango said:


> *... it's legal to buy it, it's legal to own it, and, if you're the proprietor of a hash bar, it's legal to sell it.
> It's legal to carry it, but that doesn't really matter 'cause - get a load of this - if you get stopped by the cops in Amsterdam, it's illegal for them to search you.
> 
> I mean, that's a right the cops in Amsterdam don't have.
> ...



Well, that's exactly what I was referring too but too lazy to pull up the full quote for.


----------



## Ash (Jul 2, 2010)

Such an exciting second half! I was nervous about this match, but i'm so happy that the Oranje pulled it off. 

In other news, I want to make sweet sweet love to the Dutch keeper, Stekelenburg. So many beautiful saves in this Cup.

So I wonder if we'll be seeing Uruguay or Ghana in the semis. We will soon find out...


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Such an exciting second half! I was nervous about this match, but i'm so happy that the Oranje pulled it off.
> 
> In other news, I want to make sweet sweet love to the Dutch keeper, Steklenberg. So many beautiful saves in this Cup.
> 
> So I wonder if we'll be seeing Uruguay or Ghana in the semis. We will soon find out...



You love Maarten Stekelenburg?:happy:

Good news to know you like dutch guys:blush:


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 2, 2010)

I couldn't resist posting a picture of this t-shirt (available at theonion.com).


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 2, 2010)

My prediction:

Ghana vs Uruguay will be the best game of the tournament, entertainment wise. I cant see either of these teams holding anything back. 

Ghana have nothing to lose, they have all of Africa and half of the rest of the world behind them, they're chilled out and relaxed ALL the time and they have a good all round line-up with impressing striking from Gyan and KP Boateng so far. Also they're looking to be the first African nation to reach the Semi Finals in the World Cup's history.

Uruguay have had perhaps the best striking line-up in the tournament with Suarez and Forlan. Forlan may have a niggling toe injury but these two will cause immense problems at the back for Ghana plus they have good quality players throughout. Not only that, they are spurred on to show the world they can repeat the form that made them the inaugral World Champions 80 years ago.


This WILL be a great game to watch, i promise this to you all.


----------



## mejix (Jul 2, 2010)

i thought the damned game would never end.


----------



## Ash (Jul 2, 2010)

Such a sad ending for Ghana.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gutted for Ghana. At lest Gyan had the nerves to take a penalty in the shoot out. Horrible cheating for Uruguay, and the worst thing is, should they reach the final he will be eligiable again


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 2, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO URUGUAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


URUGUAY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn, Ghana played a good game today, wow. Uruguay got lucky!

And damn Brazil! How could you not win??????


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 3, 2010)

Suarez is a big fat cheater! Had he not used his hands to block the goal to the net, Ghana would have won the game! He cheated! If I was a ref, I would have automatically handed Ghana the goal!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 3, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Suarez is a big fat cheater! Had he not used his hands to block the goal to the net, Ghana would have won the game! He cheated! If I was a ref, I would have automatically handed Ghana the goal!



good luck for Ghana in the future tournaments 

as for Suarez...well he is a hero in Uruguay...he did put his hand but he got the red card..and then Ghana missed the penalty ...so you need to blame Gyan who missed the shoot.


----------



## mejix (Jul 3, 2010)

**sigh**



****


----------



## mango (Jul 3, 2010)

*Bye Bye Argentina...

Adios Maradona!!

4 - Nil 

That's what Australia got beaten by in the group game against Germany. 
I guess that means Aus is as good as Argentina.. eh?? :doh:



BTW.. I've never seen so much footage of smug German supporters in the crowd.

*


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 3, 2010)

Goooooooooooooal.


4-Nil. 

Germany. <3


----------



## Adrian (Jul 3, 2010)

The way that Germany dispatched Argentina was unbelievable. Germany was so dominate it wasn't funny and it showed the most in the last third of the game.


----------



## mejix (Jul 3, 2010)

*¡España!*

(finally)

****


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 3, 2010)

I was all for the US when we were still in, but now I'm rooting my Germans on to the Cup!

GO DEUTSCHLAND!!!


----------



## mango (Jul 3, 2010)

MissStacie said:


> ...but now I'm rooting my Germans ...



*That phrase has a different meaning over in Australia.. er... :doh:



*


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 3, 2010)

Does anyone know about the Spain final?


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 3, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Suarez is a big fat cheater! Had he not used his hands to block the goal to the net, Ghana would have won the game! He cheated! If I was a ref, I would have automatically handed Ghana the goal!



It's only cheating if there's no call. The referee did his job, and Gyan missed the penalty kick. I'd do the same thing as Suarez.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 3, 2010)

Ha ha! Germany CRUSHED Argentina 4-0! Hehehehehehe. I hope Uruguay gets crushed too. It gets me how those South American teams think they have it in the bag. STEP YOUR GAME UP SOUTH AMERICA. Then again Germany has very young players who are spry and ready to kick ass. Football is so unpredicatable! A team may be the champions four years ago and fail to even crack the quarter finals the next years ahem Italy, cough cough.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 3, 2010)

Dark_Hart said:


> good luck for Ghana in the future tournaments
> 
> as for Suarez...well he is a hero in Uruguay...he did put his hand but he got the red card..and then Ghana missed the penalty ...so you need to blame Gyan who missed the shoot.




I blame both, but more so Suarez because that ball would have clearly went in without his hands! And I'm still mad at Gyan even though he took the team to the quarter finals. Oh well, Ghana played a good game.


----------



## Nas80 (Jul 4, 2010)

That's so sad. Thomas Mueller is "missed next match" for the german team. The semi-final between Spain and Germany is the rematch of the EM*-final 2008. Fernando Torres was the only player who scores. 
The result was GER 0-1 ESP. :huh:

*= European championship


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm hoping for a Netherlands-Spain final.
In my opinion, the two best countries never to win a world cup.


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 4, 2010)

mango said:


> *That phrase has a different meaning over in Australia.. er... :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> *




Hmm...it does, huh? :blush: Leave it to me to put my foot in my mouth...lol


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 4, 2010)

qwertyman173 said:


> I'm hoping for a Netherlands-Spain final.
> In my opinion, the two best countries never to win a world cup.



Me too!:happy:
I think if we get crushed, our hangover would be less, compared of losing from Germany, lol. The Netherlands and Germany always have been the biggest rivals when it comes to soccer. Looks back to 1988

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U963...409AA45C&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=56
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j1Z-0ZMM5Q


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 4, 2010)

Oldtimer76 said:


> Me too!:happy:
> I think if we get crushed, our hangover would be less, compared of losing from Germany, lol. The Netherlands and Germany always have been the biggest rivals when it comes to soccer. Looks back to 1988
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U963...409AA45C&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=56
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j1Z-0ZMM5Q



Also found this one: Rudi Völler (Germany) versus Frank Rijkaard (The Netherlands). You can see their disagreement and Rijkaard spitting at Völler at 1.12
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfpaPIVO69Y


----------



## panhype (Jul 4, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I blame both, but more so Suarez because that ball would have clearly went in without his hands! And I'm still mad at Gyan even though he took the team to the quarter finals. Oh well, Ghana played a good game.


There is no "what if" in football. 

But since we're at this perspective: Suarez played the ball with his hand and got the sanctions in place for that: red card, penalty & suspension from next match. Nothing to complain here. But i see his action by no means as bad as for example injuring another player by a brutal tackling. Gyan missed his penalty, that was bad luck. But more importantly: The free kick leading to the chaos in Uruguay's box shouldn't have been awarded to Ghana. Its player "just fell" - so when there was any cheating, then on that part.



Oldtimer76 said:


> The Netherlands and Germany always have been the biggest rivals when it comes to soccer. Looks back to 1988


 In those times there was indeed some bitter rivalry or even tensions between the Netherlands and Germany. Many aspects contributed to that ugliness. Like Rudi Voeller's constant provocations often got overlooked. And i even remember the commentator on German tv making some nasty racial comments about Rijkaard. It was so bad that the commentator got called in to the German Foreign Ministry... even minor fights broke out at the German/Dutch border. Unbelievable shit.

But those times are over. Most Germans and Dutch i know just would look forward to a thrilling match, provided that both teams make it to the final.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 4, 2010)

panhype said:


> In those times there was indeed some bitter rivalry or even tensions between the Netherlands and Germany. Many aspects contributed to that ugliness. Like Rudi Voeller's constant provocations often got overlooked. And i even remember the commentator on German tv making some nasty racial comments about Rijkaard. It was so bad that the commentator got called in to the German Foreign Ministry... even minor fights broke out at the German/Dutch border. Unbelievable shit.
> 
> But those times are over. Most Germans and Dutch i know just would look forward to a thrilling match, provided that both teams make it to the final.



I know! I think we currently are befriended neighbours:bow: lol
I always like the fact that Germans have better manners than most dutch have and your country is more beautiful. I hate the fact that people always break things down here and it seems in Germany they don't...
This summer I'm going to spend my vacation in the Köln/Kleve area:happy:


----------



## mejix (Jul 5, 2010)

Oldtimer76 said:


> Also found this one: Rudi Völler (Germany) versus Frank Rijkaard (The Netherlands). You can see their disagreement and Rijkaard spitting at Völler at 1.12
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfpaPIVO69Y



i love that he spit twice. hehehe. hilarious

the thing i am slowly coming to realize is that soccer thrives on indignation and whining and things being unfair. indignation sells more than fairness.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 6, 2010)

An exciting game to the very end, but the Netherlands made it! So they'll face either Germany or Spain next Sunday.
The Uruguayans were tough opponents. I respect them, except the guy who kicked De Zeeuw in the face. 


On this occasion I'd like to celebrate the recent victory with this cartoon by Dutch comic book artist Toon van Driel.

Panel 1: "Big Five doesn't matter"
Panel 2: "What counts is the Big four, according to Van Persie"
Van Persie: "We'll devour them!"
Robben: "You betcha!" 

View attachment Bigfive[1].jpg


View attachment Bigfive[2].jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think that Van Bronckhorst has shown that he is one of the best players. A shame that he has to quit after the World Cup. It was a though game, and Robben could perhaps made 1-4, but he didn't.

I keep my fingers crossed for the coming battle!
Tomorrow the game between Spain and Germany will be very interesting


----------



## Ash (Jul 6, 2010)

Great match today. The last 3 minutes nearly gave me a heart attack, but I'm so glad the Dutch made it through. I can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Great match today. The last 3 minutes nearly gave me a heart attack, but I'm so glad the Dutch made it through. I can't wait for Sunday!



Luckily your heart did stand the pressure:blush:
Wish I could watch the game together with you on one same couch:happy:


----------



## mango (Jul 7, 2010)

*Not to alarm any German fans but...


Paul, the psychic Octopus supports Spain to win FIFA World Cup 2010 semi-final
*











> Paul became famous because he has a 100 % correct prediction record for all the matches played by Germany.





> A few days back, Paul was going to predict the outcome of the semi-final between Spain and Germany. He was presented with two containers once again. According to the people present there, he was sitting on the German container. But in a dramatic move, Paul moved towards the Spanish container. He chose the European Champions and started eating from the container. Unfortunately for the German supporters out there, Paul opened the lid and ate his food to show that Spain is the side who is going to win the semi-final.




:doh:


----------



## The Fez (Jul 7, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Great match today. The last 3 minutes nearly gave me a heart attack, but I'm so glad the Dutch made it through. I can't wait for Sunday!



One of the better games of the tournament for sure. By last 3 minutes you mean last 5 right? Funny to see some of the Dutch players going crazy (and with good reason) because the ref wouldn't blow the whistle after 3 minutes of extra time


----------



## Ash (Jul 7, 2010)

The Fez said:


> One of the better games of the tournament for sure. By last 3 minutes you mean last 5 right? Funny to see some of the Dutch players going crazy (and with good reason) because the ref wouldn't blow the whistle after 3 minutes of extra time



I was going crazy too! 

It went like this: 

(fat girl sitting on a couch with her face in her hands)

"WHY ARE WE STILL PLAYING?! BLOW THE WHISTLE! OH MY GOD BLOW THE WHISTLE. I CAN'T HANDLE THIS!"


----------



## The Fez (Jul 7, 2010)

I was watching it at a mates house, and I think we probably said 'WHAT THE FUCK IS HE DOING!?' about 6 times between us!

Mark van Bommel must have been furious with that yellow card _after_ the 3 minutes had gone by, but he was being a bit of a twat for the whole match so he kinda had it coming


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 7, 2010)

There was already a cameraman running up to the field to film the winning team, but he had to go back
The referee kept going on...


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 7, 2010)

mango said:


> *Not to alarm any German fans but...
> 
> 
> Paul, the psychic Octopus supports Spain to win FIFA World Cup 2010 semi-final
> ...




Paul has been right so many times that it can't be a coincidence! I suspect that (like P.Z. Myers hypothesed) he climbs out of his tank every night, reads sports magazines and makes an informed decision.

Or maybe he just makes random choices and bribes the refs afterwards. That would explain the outcome of the match between England and Germany.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 7, 2010)

The Netherlands - Spain, this sunday!!!


----------



## mejix (Jul 7, 2010)

*¡España!*
*¡España!*
*¡España!*

****


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 7, 2010)

Congratulations, Spain! You did well and had a great defense.


----------



## mango (Jul 7, 2010)

*Germany - time to go and cry in your lederhosen... 
you've been totally outclassed by Spain. 


Viva España!!

*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 7, 2010)

Spain!! Wooooo!!


----------



## Jes (Jul 7, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> Does anyone know about the Spain final?



I do. 

THEY WIN.


You know how I knew? Paul the octopus pegged them as the winners.
Plus, they just played and won. But that's not how I knew!!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 7, 2010)

Watching today's match I was quite pleased to explain the incredible healing powers of the magic spray to Kelly as we watched at a bar.

Very excited for the Totaalvoetbal vs. Whistle final.


----------



## Nas80 (Jul 7, 2010)

Germany has no reasons to cry. They will winning the little final match against Uruguay.


----------



## Ash (Jul 7, 2010)

I am thrilled that my two picks are going to be fighting for the final on Sunday! It's going to be a fantastic match, and while I hope the Dutch win, I wouldn't be disappointed with a Spanish victory either.

I love this game.


----------



## panhype (Jul 7, 2010)

Same result as 2 years ago against Spain, and again Germany couldn't find a key to challenge Spain. But this time they were at least a bit closer.

So congrats, Spain, for a tremendous performance :bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 8, 2010)

panhype said:


> Same result as 2 years ago against Spain, and again Germany couldn't find a key to challenge Spain. But this time they were at least a bit closer.
> 
> So congrats, Spain, for a tremendous performance :bow:



Hows Germany today?
I can imagine everybody is feeling down and mad... Can you deal with it?

For us it is ok, Germany, Spain, it is even. They both are very strong teams.
I am getting crazy for coming sunday. I don't even dare to watch, because I'm so scared the Spanish will knock down our team:blush:


----------



## panhype (Jul 8, 2010)

Oldtimer76 said:


> Hows Germany today?
> I can imagine everybody is feeling down and mad... Can you deal with it?
> 
> For us it is ok, Germany, Spain, it is even. They both are very strong teams.
> I am getting crazy for coming sunday. I don't even dare to watch, because I'm so scared the Spanish will knock down our team:blush:


It was a bit of downer, sure (after these high rising hopes due to the German performances before). But nobody was mad. Spain just was too good on that day. Actually i think the German team would have looked better against the Netherlands. While i expect the Netherlands to look better against Spain (than Germany). Such is football 

Thanks for your thoughts :bow:


----------



## mango (Jul 9, 2010)

*Oranje supporters... read it and weep - 



Paul the Oracle Octopus tips Spain to win the World Cup! 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuYsAnvyV4M&feature=player_embedded#


Holland to go down.


¡Viva España!*


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 9, 2010)

Forget Paul, we've found a new football analyst:






S'pore World Cup-forecasting parakeet picks Dutch


----------



## Zephirym (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it me or is this world cup lacking compared to the last one?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 9, 2010)

Zephirym said:


> Is it me or is this world cup lacking compared to the last one?



I don't know...it's seems,to me at least,to have gone by too quickly. There have been some great moments,don't get me wrong,but it's like they're over in a flash.


----------



## Zephirym (Jul 9, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> I don't know...it's seems,to me at least,to have gone by too quickly. There have been some great moments,don't get me wrong,but it's like they're over in a flash.



Yeah there have been some really great moments, and i feel the same way that the matches seem to end quickly. I could just be me not being into the actual sport anymore. ;_;


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 10, 2010)

Kom maar op Oranje laat je horen
Schiet die bal nou maar heel erg hard naar voren
Probeer maar met die bal een doelpunt te scoren
En breng die beker hier maar snel naar toe

Doelpunt voor Oranje


----------



## mercy (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm a little disappointed it's ended up as a final between two European teams. Earlier in the tournament, it seemed as if this was going to be a giant killing world cup. I would have liked one of those underdog teams to go to the final at least.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

Zephirym said:


> Is it me or is this world cup lacking compared to the last one?



International tournaments are always lacking compared to club competition. You get timid play from players who are (for the most part) in the middle of their regular off-season.


----------



## panhype (Jul 10, 2010)

Zephirym said:


> Is it me or is this world cup lacking compared to the last one?


I wouldn't think so.

It may have lacked spectacular moments by individual players. But football has continued its change - to teams with an incredibly high degree of tactical organization and discipline. And with players who have the fitness to maintain such a degree for 90 mins. Imagine some players run 8 miles and more, in each match. That's why we didn't see very much from the superstars.

One of the hugest players for me indeed was Diego Forlan btw. Almost anything he did was intelligent, and threatening - for the other team.


----------



## mercy (Jul 10, 2010)

Zephirym said:


> Is it me or is this world cup lacking compared to the last one?



I've found the underdog teams, and in some cases those that include non-professional players, to be a lot more watchable than some of the bigger contenders in this tournament. It comes back to that old chestnut of club players and their priorities I guess...


----------



## The Fez (Jul 10, 2010)

If anything I think this one's been better than previous years, to echo the underdog statement. Holland ftw!


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 11, 2010)

This evening will be the big final! Can't wait to see it. I'm going to a bar with some friends, and the results may be a reason for the amount of alcohol I'm going to drink, lol:happy:


----------



## mango (Jul 11, 2010)

*__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!
¡España!_¡España!_¡España!_¡España!
__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!
¡España!_¡España!_¡España!_¡España!
__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!
¡España!_¡España!_¡España!_¡España!
__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!
¡España!_¡España!_¡España!_¡España!
__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!*


----------



## mejix (Jul 11, 2010)

mango said:


> *¡España!_¡España!_¡España!_¡España!
> __¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!
> ¡España!_¡España!_¡España!_¡España!
> __¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!
> ...



*¡España!_¡España!_¡España!_¡España!
__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!
¡España!_¡España!_¡España!_¡España!
__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!
¡España!_¡España!_¡España!_¡España!
__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!
¡España!_¡España!_¡España!_¡España!
__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!__¡España!*


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I Lost The Bet!!!!!!!!oh Nooooooooooooo! How Did Spain Win? Oh My Goodness! I Swear Soccer Is A Game Of Luck!


----------



## Ash (Jul 11, 2010)

So sad. 

Early on in this thread I said that I didn't expect the Netherlands to take it all, and I did say that I liked Spain to win, but I was still hopeful for my Oranje. 

Not a good game today for either side really, but Spain deserved the win.


----------



## Christov (Jul 11, 2010)

This just in: Paul the Octopus to be made President of everything.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 11, 2010)

Ouch! My coworkers are going to be sooooo pissed tomorrow. 

It's a repeat of 1974, of the infamous final against Germany. And just like in 1974 we should remember: don't mention the war.

Of course, for me BigCutie Ash is the true champion of the WC 2010.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 11, 2010)

¡Olé!


.....


----------



## Ash (Jul 11, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Of course, for me BigCutie Ash is the true champion of the WC 2010.



Hahaha. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 11, 2010)

Christov said:


> This just in: Paul the Octopus to be made President of everything.



We have greatly underestimated Paul. He has just revealed his true form:


----------



## Christov (Jul 11, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Cthulhu


----------



## Adamantoise (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats to Spain there,very nicely done. :bow:


----------



## mejix (Jul 11, 2010)

the 10 contenders for the golden ball award. 

did i mention that gyan from ghana looks like ella fitzgerald? he does. and oezil from germany looks like adrian brody or peter lorre.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 11, 2010)

mejix said:


> the 10 contenders for the golden ball award.
> 
> did i mention that gyan from ghana looks like ella fitzgerald? he does. and oezil from germany looks like adrian brody or peter lorre.



Hahaha, I thought I was the only one who thought that when I cracked a joke about Oezil's finishing being second only to his child murdering skill.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 12, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Of course, for me BigCutie Ash is the true champion of the WC 2010.



For me she is always a Champion, no matter what:blush::eat1:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ashley said:


> So sad.
> 
> Early on in this thread I said that I didn't expect the Netherlands to take it all, and I did say that I liked Spain to win, but I was still hopeful for my Oranje.
> 
> Not a good game today for either side really, but Spain deserved the win.



We also did deserve to win, hun!
The game was extremely hard, like a battle. If it was easier, there would have been more goals
I feel sad, but Spain indeed is a good and proud winner:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 12, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Ouch! My coworkers are going to be sooooo pissed tomorrow.
> 
> It's a repeat of 1974, of the infamous final against Germany. And just like in 1974 we should remember: don't mention the war.



Well, since I'm living in a former souverain part of Brabant, I don't know what to think about the 'eighty years war'. Seen from our side, Spain was our companion and the 'Hollanders' our 'enemy'
Maybe that's why I hate our country being called "Holland" instead of "The Netherlands"?? Don't they know Holland is just the west part of The Netherlands?:doh:


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2010)

Christov said:


> This just in: Paul the Octopus to be made President of everything.



Fuck Paul and those suction cups of his! I'd like to slap him in his face. If I could find it.


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2010)

Ultimately, the dutch coach is far better looking and cuts a far finer figure than the spanish coach so in the end, the dutch still win.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jul 12, 2010)

Holland

still the best team in my eyes


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 12, 2010)

Oldtimer76 said:


> Well, since I'm living in a former souverain part of Brabant, I don't know what to think about the 'eighty years war'. Seen from our side, Spain was our companion and the 'Hollanders' our 'enemy'



Back when I studied in Leiden one of my professors had similar thoughts. He said: "As a kid Ï was taught that the Netherlands owes it's national identity to the fight against the Spaniards and the fight against the sea. Well, I'm Catholic so I thought the Spaniards were okay and I lived in Limburg so I never saw the sea."
Ironically enough, the "Beeldenstorm' (the great Iconoclasm of 1566) actually started in Flanders and Brabant and later spread to the Northern Netherlands. Calvinism quickly spread in Flanders and Brabant and was stamped out only after Spain reconquered these area's in the 1580's. (Yeah, you have awoken the history nerd in me!)

BTW I think Brabant is cool, both the Dutch and Flemish parts. The people I've met from these region were awesome and no one can do Carnaval like you guys.



Oldtimer76 said:


> Maybe that's why I hate our country being called "Holland" instead of "The Netherlands"?? Don't they know Holland is just the west part of The Netherlands?:doh:



That pisses me off too. I guess people either don't know or are indifferent. Or they just can't be arsed to open up an atlas.

(For the non-Dutch folks wondering what this is all about: Here's a good webpage that explains the difference between 'Holland' and 'the Netherlands' and why the name 'Holland' is not only incorrect but downright insulting for many people in the Netherlands.)


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 12, 2010)

Agent 007 said:


> Back when I studied in Leiden one of my professors had similar thoughts. He said: "As a kid Ï was taught that the Netherlands owes it's national identity to the fight against the Spaniards and the fight against the sea. Well, I'm Catholic so I thought the Spaniards were okay and I lived in Limburg so I never saw the sea."
> Ironically enough, the "Beeldenstorm' (the great Iconoclasm of 1566) actually started in Flanders and Brabant and later spread to the Northern Netherlands. Calvinism quickly spread in Flanders and Brabant and was stamped out only after Spain reconquered these area's in the 1580's. (Yeah, you have awoken the history nerd in me!)
> 
> BTW I think Brabant is cool, both the Dutch and Flemish parts. The people I've met from these region were awesome and no one can do Carnaval like you guys.
> ...



As I said I'm from a former souverain part of Noord-Brabant, wich belonged to Germany. The fact that catholicism has always been the major religion in my part and the "Hollanders" didn't have anything to say here, means that there are more differences than people will ever notice! There were about 4 souverain parts in the north-east part of Noord-Brabant, that became a part of The Netherlands after the french came. Lodewijk Napoleon called himself "Konijn van Olland", wich made most of us laugh, but he got a lot of respect!

The site you linked to, shows a good view on the whole situation, but I doubt the 'Americans' will read and use it...


----------



## mejix (Jul 12, 2010)

i would've thought that mcdonald's had trademarked that color scheme. anypoo, madrid receives the -mostly barcelona- national team. 






_*~the official mejix 800th post~*_



*


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2010)

So sad:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...n-six-hour-public-inquiry-over-World-Cup.html

Can you imagine how stressful it must've been to play those games?


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Aug 3, 2010)

And now The Netherlands and Spain have to pay the Fifa for not playing a beautiful game:doh:


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2010)

Jes said:


> So sad:
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...n-six-hour-public-inquiry-over-World-Cup.html
> 
> Can you imagine how stressful it must've been to play those games?



*They had the opportunity to defect while they were out of the country.

I think what was more distressing was the rent-a-crowd North Korean supporters in South Africa during the tournament - who were obviously not from North Korea. 


*


----------



## Jes (Aug 11, 2010)

mango said:


> *They had the opportunity to defect while they were out of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stockhold Syndrome?


----------

